# Wheel Refurb - Powder Coat or Paint & Lacquer?



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi folks - Alloy wheel refurbishment. So what's the best professional refurb process once all of the corrosion / repairs have been made? Repainting and then lacquer finish or powder coat and the oven baked? 

The original alloys had a diamond cut finish with painted inner, but I'm probably going to go for a painted finish as they seem a little more durable. :thumb:

Any thoughts and advice welcome


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Any advice guys?


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

I can only speak for myself, but I went for a painted finish.

acid dipped, blasted, primed, sprayed, lacquered, baked.










I was advised against powder coating as the temperatures involved can limit the number of times you can have it done.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Many thanks for posting the photo - they look stunning :thumb:

One vote for painting then


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Make that 2 votes, powder coating isn't as strong or durable as 2k painting them and if you get a chip on them is hard to rectify it compared to paint.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Painting everytime, as mentioned poweder coating once chipped is a nightmare. Plus the finished on well painted wheels seems better to me.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Had both and liked both. Both are difficult to touch up. The only problem I had with my powder coated wheels was that they had a rather large plastic centre cap which being plastic could not be powder coated so it didn`t match the rest of the wheel. Powder coating looks different in different light and from different angles which makes it impossible to match up with a spray paint.
Choice of colour is far greater with a paint.


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

I had the wheels powder coated on my RR Sport, done through the dealership when I picked it up. It took 3 times to get them right (not the dealership's fault) due to some technical issue with the powder. Now they seem really durable but I agree with the touch-up point. As an aside, I had powder coated wheels on my motorbike and they looked fantastic for the 3 years I had the bike; my brother had his done (on a 94 Fireblade) and they looked great, in white, for 6 years, so they are durable.


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Post some photos when they're done - will be great to see them fresh


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

How can they be durable when they chip so easily ?

The thing with powder coating any parts is that it's the only layer compared to paint that has primer, paint and clear coat. Powder coating can have clear coat but doesn't look great in different lights etc.


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Powder coated wheels don't chip easily, if they do then its not been done correctly.

Pros and cons for both, it's upto you what one you got for.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Matt197 said:


> Pros and cons for both, it's upto you what one you got for.


Matt197: Any chance of expanding on pros and cons of each finish :thumb:


BigAshD said:


> Post some photos when they're done - will be great to see them fresh


BigAshD: Will do - Just getting some prices and deciding on whether to have the OEM diamond cut finish or sparkling silver


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

This was a question I asked a little while ago. See the link for the thread and some good answers http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=242164&referrerid=40635 :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

id_doug said:


> This was a question I asked a little while ago. See the link for the thread and some good answers http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=242164&referrerid=40635 :thumb:


Thanks Doug - thats great :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Matt197 said:


> Powder coated wheels don't chip easily, if they do then its not been done correctly.
> 
> Pros and cons for both, it's upto you what one you got for.


I know that powder coating can potentially weaken wheels, especially rays, for that reason alone i'm not inclined to try it.


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm no expert so I don't want to give you incorrect advice, enough people do this as it is on the internet but as RP says on some wheels such as forged ones it can weaken them but if your alloys have some good meat on them then it should not be a problem.

Best bet is to phone and speak to the professionals and see what they recommend, I know lepsons come highly recommend.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks Matt - appreciated. I've only spoken to one refurbisher, but when I make some more calls in the coming days, I'll quiz each as to their working process and then make a choice.

The person I spoke to this afternoon described a process that involves a powder coat primer (post prep), followed by painting, and the final lacquer finish. Quoted 340 for standard bright silver, or 440 for bright silver inner / diamond cut face / lacquer. Last price took me by surprise if I'm honest !


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah i got that sort of quote i got for 15 inch polished lip and black/smoke chrome from The wheel specialists in Derby.

If you are going for the polish lip method then Frost sell a special polished lip wax, i think it lasts for 3 months and has a slight abrasive to polish it back again.

Ive been quoted £50 each to have my wheels painted in 2k with flake added, although i paid for the flake separately.

Good idea to shop around, there are some small paint shops that do alloys and the like around, research does make a difference.


----------

